# Anyone remember Howards Way?



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

BBC Radio Solent are doing a commemorative program next Monday 31st. 9am.

21 years ago I was negotiating with the star Maurice Colbourne's widow to buy their holiday home in a small Brittany village called Megrit. 
The house was a hovel and needed considerable restoration but the barns and garage were perfect for the RV and cars we had at the time. The barn the actor had collapsed and died in had a small shrine erected by his daughter.
But although I had got the price down to almost a gift at £35k. my wife wasn't keen on completely renovating the house. I still have several pics of the property.

Ray.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Remember it well, parents had yacht at the time so it was compulsory viewing


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I loved Howard's Way, Jan & my namesake, Ken ?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

One of my top programmes of all time......in fact around second to Happy Valley at the moment!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Deleted as there's more info on the net about it now and I may be wrong.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Here you go, lots of episodes 




ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

great stuff! The shots after the race are at Hamble Yacht Club, next to the car park at the bottom of the hill. Everybody who's been on the MHF rallies at Hamble schoool should know the area, lots of location shots were at Hamble - the theme tune still comes to mind when I drive down there!!:grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Brilliant series with some superb sailing sequences, the cast were interesting and the whole series developed well before it died, sadly I cannot see the BBC recommissioning it or even a new version of it as the whole thing smacks of people with more money than the average license payer......

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Brilliant series with some superb sailing sequences, the cast were interesting and the whole series developed well before it died, sadly I cannot see the BBC recommissioning it or even a new version of it as the whole thing smacks of people with more money than the average license payer......
> 
> Dave


A bit like folk with motor homes...:wink2:..

ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> A bit like folk with motor homes...:wink2:..
> 
> ray.


and about the only time MH get featured is when Clarkson _et al _destroy them or clown around with improvisations......

Dave


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Used to love the series.
Also had a cottage not far from Megrit until 2years ago.
Apparently the village became very popular with us Brits and at one point more than 25% of the villagers were Brits.so you may not have enjoyed it there Ray.
Cazzie


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sounds like history repeating itself.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

On a nautical theme, anybody watching "Black Sails"?...

ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Cazzie said:


> Used to love the series.
> Also had a cottage not far from Megrit until 2years ago.
> Apparently the village became very popular with us Brits and at one point more than 25% of the villagers were Brits.so you may not have enjoyed it there Ray.
> Cazzie


Point taken Cazzie.
There were some Bits on the outskirts at the time. But this house was the old abattoir right next to the church. Very handy for St. Malo and Dinan but quite a trek from Cherbourg.

Ray.


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

We were inspired by Howard's way to try yachting had 37 ft Bavaria and ended up as yacht master sailed around France and Belgium now motorhomer as sailing was fun but hard work.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Jmdarr said:


> We were inspired by Howard's way to try yachting had 37 ft Bavaria and ended up as yacht master sailed around France and Belgium now motorhomer as sailing was fun but hard work.


Similar but not with a yacht, too slow and rubbish for diving off especially with 10 divers and kit... Did get to part of my Yachtmaster Ocean but shore based/classroom as electronic navigation came in and made sextant stuff obsolete, did get my full Yachtmaster Offshore and went on to be a navigation/VHF instructor..

Here is my boat just going in at Bridlington









Still prefer vans to boats now, no dry harbours to wait for the tide to come in so we could moor up and go home:frown2:...

ray.


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

The call of the sea is always in the blood do daydream sometimes of past voyages Ipswich to St Kats mariner by the Tower of London by power boat 3 hours by yacht 2 days but you see much more sailing.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I quite liked the programme but was amused by how often they were 'sailing' with no wind in the sails. Maybe the cameramen were prone to seasickness?

Geoff


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

That's a whole new topic, Geoff. How many TV series and movies were made "on set"! Recently saw an old episode of "To the Manor Born" where the countryside backdrop had some very noticeable wrinkles in it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I keep looking for TV ariel's and vapour trails in period dramas. 

Ray.


----------

